# Yep another one of these



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 23, 2016)

Courtesy of Rockytoptn83 from VN:

Frank Frangie, Florida Gator alumni, CEO and sportswriter of GridironNow, and play by play voice of the Jacksonville Jaguars says Tennessee will win the SEC title this year. Nice read. Hope he's right!


http://gridironnow.com/tennessee-will-win-sec-2016/


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 23, 2016)

wooooooow.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 23, 2016)

An ex-gator with a cloudy crystal ball. 

Nothing to see here, move along.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 23, 2016)

Lotta' talk.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 23, 2016)

I have the Vol's picked to win it all this year!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 23, 2016)

John Cooper said:


> I have the Vol's picked to win it all this year!


ban him now elfiiiii


----------



## Amoo (Aug 23, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> ban him now elfiiiii



the heck with that, get him signed up for pick'em


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 23, 2016)

John Cooper said:


> I have the Vol's picked to win it all this year!



And you live in God's country.

You should be ashamed.


----------



## Big7 (Aug 23, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> wooooooow.



Tennessee has as good a chance as the rest. 

We know fer' sho'  jawja' ain't going to do ANYTHING
except sell tickets and beer.. Sure, there will be PLENTY of hawt' chicks,
just for show.

PS.. Matthew6, I love them "footballs"..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 23, 2016)

He's a play by play announcer for the Jaguars. He has no idea what a good football team looks like.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 23, 2016)

Sound familiar?

From SEC Media days:

"It's been a tough four years at Tennessee and I know the SEC has enjoyed taking advantage of our tough times. But you're not going to have Tennessee to kick around anymore."









— Tennessee coach Derek Dooley in 2012. The Vols went 1-7 in the SEC, including a 41-18 loss to Vanderbilt, and Dooley was fired.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 23, 2016)

UT might win it all. I just don't get them searching through every inch of the Internet proclaiming them great before a game has been played. Well if I had had more losing seasons than I had winning seasons in the last decade guess I would be looking for any light I could find too.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 23, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> Sound familiar?
> 
> From SEC Media days:
> 
> ...



Glad this ain't Dooleys team, or 2012. Just like Bama's glad this ain't pre Saban times


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 23, 2016)

It's settled! No need to play the game!!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 23, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> UT might win it all. I just don't get them searching through every inch of the Internet proclaiming them great before a game has been played. Well if I had had more losing seasons than I had winning seasons in the last decade guess I would be looking for any light I could find too.




Probably because we were beating every team last year before laying an egg. And pretty much that whole team returns with an upgraded coaching staff.  

Tell me.  What's your O/U predictions for UT? Are you playing pick'ems? And do you like betting?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 23, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> It's settled! No need to play the game!!



Better to lose trying,  than to be a loser quitting


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 23, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Better to lose trying,  than to be a loser quitting



That was deep! Can't never could do anything.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 23, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Probably because we were beating every team last year before laying an egg. And pretty much that whole team returns with an upgraded coaching staff.
> 
> Tell me.  What's your O/U predictions for UT? Are you playing pick'ems? And do you like betting?



Uh don't think yall were beating UGA at the half. We laid an egg too, unfortunately a laid egg is a loss. They don't count who was leading at some point in the game. Well maybe in Knoxville they do.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 23, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Uh don't think yall were beating UGA at the half. We laid an egg too, unfortunately a laid egg is a loss. They don't count who was leading at some point in the game. Well maybe in Knoxville they do.



Winning wise no, but anyone overlooking UT is looney. I'm tired of defending it. No matter how yall act on here,  or what yall say on here.  Y'all know better in your hearts.  I'll leave it at that


----------



## Horns (Aug 23, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Winning wise no, but anyone overlooking UT is looney. I'm tired of defending it. No matter how yall act on here,  or what yall say on here.  Y'all know better in your hearts.  I'll leave it at that



By mid SEC games we will know if this broken record can stop. I'm ready now


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 23, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Winning wise no, but anyone overlooking UT is looney. I'm tired of defending it. No matter how yall act on here,  or what yall say on here.  Y'all know better in your hearts.  I'll leave it at that



Then why do constantly try? Quit talking about it and be about it! Let the team play the game on the field.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 23, 2016)

I don't think anyone is overlooking UT, if you look at that thread about who would win the East and the West, quite a few people picked them to win. We just get tired of seeing every single poll or article that has UT doing well this year. They should do good, this group of players been together forever and yall have been telling us how great they are for 3 years.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 24, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Better to lose trying,  than to be a loser quitting



Or you could just accept the fact you are a Vol and you were born a loser..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 24, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Then why do constantly try? Quit talking about it and be about it! Let the team play the game on the field.



Cause in his heart he wants UT to be back. He's been praying for over a decade and he just hopes that ONE day his team will be relevant again.. Bless his heart...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 24, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Then why do constantly try? Quit talking about it and be about it! Let the team play the game on the field.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Cause in his heart he wants UT to be back. He's been praying for over a decade and he just hopes that ONE day his team will be relevant again.. Bless his heart...





Browning Slayer said:


>


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 24, 2016)

Big7 said:


> Tennessee has as good a chance as the rest.
> 
> We know fer' sho'  jawja' ain't going to do ANYTHING
> except sell tickets and beer.. Sure, there will be PLENTY of hawt' chicks,
> ...




these are great footballs. only time she goes away this season is to dedicate a specific avatar to the vols or a "Slayer Mishap"


----------



## joepuppy (Aug 24, 2016)

I, for one, do not like all the hype surrounding the Vols this year. Last time we were ranked in the top ten preseason poll didn't go so well for us (2005). It should be a good year for us, but I'll wait for the season to start before really getting into this.


----------



## alphachief (Aug 24, 2016)

Girls basketball...maybe.  Football...lay down the crack pipe!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 24, 2016)

joepuppy said:


> I, for one, do not like all the hype surrounding the Vols this year. Last time we were ranked in the top ten preseason poll didn't go so well for us (2005). It should be a good year for us, but I'll wait for the season to start before really getting into this.



Wow, maybe Bucky should take your advice.. 

And rankings don't mean squat. I wish they wouldn't even come out until 5 games into the season.



alphachief said:


> Girls basketball...maybe.  Football...lay down the crack pipe!





Hold on Chief.. Bucky will be along shortly to tell you that UT is a "Powerhouse" of college football..


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 24, 2016)

joepuppy said:


> I, for one, do not like all the hype surrounding the Vols this year. Last time we were ranked in the top ten preseason poll didn't go so well for us (2005). It should be a good year for us, but I'll wait for the season to start before really getting into this.


Still recovering from the Dooley hangover,  huh?  The future is bright.  This will be a good season,  embrace it


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 24, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Wow, maybe Bucky should take your advice..
> 
> And rankings don't mean squat. I wish they wouldn't even come out until 5 games into the season.
> 
> ...


Whether you,  or any other Dawg fan, that don't want to accept it.  The rest of the world sees and knows UT as a Historical Powerhouse. A top 10 of all time is pretty outstanding. And thanks to Kiffin and Dooley, your able to throw a couple jabs


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 24, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Whether you,  or any other Dawg fan, that don't want to accept it.  The rest of the world sees and knows UT as a Historical Powerhouse. A top 10 of all time is pretty outstanding. And thanks to Kiffin and Dooley, your able to throw a couple jabs



I don't post much in here because of all the bickering but I had to respond to this. UT is a historical powerhouse? like the OSU or Alabama or usc or Notre dame or Michigan. Those are historical powerhouse programs. UT? Not so much


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 24, 2016)

Oh yea. Go Buckeyes


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 24, 2016)

Osu wouldn't even be in the same record books if they played in the sec.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 24, 2016)

And 10rc is I'm the top 8 in all time wins in college football. I'd say that's pretty good history.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 24, 2016)

mguthrie said:


> I don't post much in here because of all the bickering but I had to respond to this. UT is a historical powerhouse? like the OSU or Alabama or usc or Notre dame or Michigan. Those are historical powerhouse programs. UT? Not so much



History,  records and every major sports affiliation disagrees with you.


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 24, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> And 10rc is I'm the top 8 in all time wins in college football. I'd say that's pretty good history.



How many SEC and NC do they have. That's what constitutes a "power house". 10rc has the talent to have a good season or even a great season. They still have to play the games though


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 24, 2016)

mguthrie said:


> How many SEC and NC do they have. That's what constitutes a "power house". 10rc has the talent to have a good season or even a great season. They still have to play the games though


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 24, 2016)

mguthrie said:


> How many SEC and NC do they have. That's what constitutes a "power house". 10rc has the talent to have a good season or even a great season. They still have to play the games though



Google is your friend.  We have 16 conference titles and 6 "claimed" National Championship  11 unclaimed,  I believe. So by Bama's Standards we have 17


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 24, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Google is your friend.  We have 16 conference titles and 6 "claimed" National Championship  11 unclaimed,  I believe. So by Bama's Standards we have 17



What a joke. 

Bama doesn't claim near as many as the national consensus grants them. Even with all time national consensus leverage granted to 10uhC they don't do as good as Miami and barely better than the FS Criminoles and LSWho. 

Read it and weep.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/College_football_national_championships_in_NCAA_Division_I_FBS


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 24, 2016)

Here's some other fun facts

0 points allowed in a regular season  While a few teams were able to accomplish this long before the modern era of college football, General Neyland’s team was the last college team to pitch a season-long shutout. 

17 straight shutouts -
Across 71 quarters, Robert Neyland’s Tennessee teams were as stingy as possible. From the second quarter of a game against LSU on Oct. 29, 1938 until the second quarter of the Rose Bowl the following season on Jan. 1, 1940, the Volunteers allowed exactly zero points. If shutting an opponent out for an entire regular season is mind-boggling, the chances of a team doing it for a season and a half are just as slim.


Peyton Manning’s 1.05 interception rate in a season, min. 380 attempts to 4 ints (1995) 

Tee Martin’s 24 consecutive completions (Alabama/at South Carolina, 1998)


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 25, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Whether you,  or any other Dawg fan, that don't want to accept it.  The rest of the world sees and knows UT as a Historical Powerhouse. A top 10 of all time is pretty outstanding. And thanks to Kiffin and Dooley, your able to throw a couple jabs



Rest of the World??  Please see the Buckeye's comments below! 



mguthrie said:


> I don't post much in here because of all the bickering but I had to respond to this. UT is a historical powerhouse? like the OSU or Alabama or usc or Notre dame or Michigan. Those are historical powerhouse programs. UT? Not so much


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 25, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Google is your friend.  We have 16 conference titles and 6 "claimed" National Championship  11 unclaimed,  I believe. So by Bama's Standards we have 17



And now UT is elite like Bama... 

You really need to get more oxygen to your brain..


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 25, 2016)

hes an idjit. prayers sent


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 25, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> hes an idjit. prayers sent



That boy is fo sho on the flaka


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 25, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Rest of the World??  Please see the Buckeye's comments below!



I forgot.  Anyone who agrees with you is correct.  No matter the truth


----------



## FSUNoles88 (Aug 25, 2016)

I HATE the Volunteers.   Their last championship was in 1998.  The Dawgs was 1980.

Dawg fans, shut up about relevance already


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 25, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I forgot.  Anyone who agrees with you is correct.  No matter the truth



Have you not read the comments in here? From Bammers, to Noles to Ohio State to Tech to UGA and fans of Auburn just laugh at your comments about UT being a Powerhouse. You and 4x4 are the ONLY ones that think that way. Hmmm.. You see how that looks. Only a Vol considers you a Powerhouse!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 25, 2016)

FSUNoles88 said:


> I HATE the Volunteers.   Their last championship was in 1998.  The Dawgs was 1980.
> 
> Dawg fans, shut up about relevance already



No Dawgs are on here puffing out their chest about being a Powerhouse like a certain Vol.. 

Go back to the Nascar thread..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 25, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> History,  records and every major sports affiliation disagrees with you.



I'll leave this right here for you..


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 25, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Have you not read the comments in here? From Bammers, to Noles to Ohio State to Tech to UGA and fans of Auburn just laugh at your comments about UT being a Powerhouse. You and 4x4 are the ONLY ones that think that way. Hmmm.. You see how that looks. Only a Vol considers you a Powerhouse!



"In here" There is no relevance, a bunch of Homers,  and biased opions. So it don't matter what yall think


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 25, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> No Dawgs are on here puffing out their chest about being a Powerhouse like a certain Vol..
> 
> Go back to the Nascar thread..



Umm because they ain't


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 25, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> "In here" There is no relevance, a bunch of Homers,  and biased opions. So it don't matter what yall think



Then why are you here? Not one person has agreed with you.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 25, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'll leave this right here for you..



No one cares about UGAs street signs


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 25, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> No one cares about UGAs street signs




just dropping this here..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 26, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> "In here" There is no relevance, a bunch of Homers,  and biased opions. So it don't matter what yall think



I provided the consensus data for you. Couldn't you find someone to interpret it for you? or at least do some crayon drawings so you could understand it?


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 26, 2016)

daily volsux


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 2, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Glad this ain't Dooleys team, or 2012. Just like Bama's glad this ain't pre Saban times



Dooley wouldn't have struggled against App State... Just sayin..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 2, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Winning wise no, but anyone overlooking UT is looney. I'm tired of defending it. No matter how yall act on here,  or what yall say on here.  Y'all know better in your hearts.  I'll leave it at that



Glad App State wasn't overlooking the Vols..


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 2, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Glad App State wasn't overlooking the Vols..



We got their best.  They got our worst.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 28, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Probably because we were beating every team last year before laying an egg. And pretty much that whole team returns with an upgraded coaching staff.
> 
> Tell me.  What's your O/U predictions for UT? Are you playing pick'ems? And do you like betting?



Uhhh... My O/U was way closer than yours Bucky...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 28, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> We got their best.  They got our worst.



What did Vandy get?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 2, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Winning wise no, but anyone overlooking UT is looney. I'm tired of defending it. No matter how yall act on here,  or what yall say on here.  Y'all know better in your hearts.  I'll leave it at that



Problem is, you cant face the reality that UT sucks.. You know better in your heart..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 1, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Courtesy of Rockytoptn83 from VN:
> 
> Frank Frangie, Florida Gator alumni, CEO and sportswriter of GridironNow, and play by play voice of the Jacksonville Jaguars says Tennessee will win the SEC title this year. Nice read. Hope he's right!
> 
> ...



You sure have been quiet this offseason...


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 1, 2017)

ouch. daily volsux


----------

